# C59 serial number decoding, please...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Just curious if the serial number on the non drive side dropout is the frame size?

The one I am looking at says: C58 635. Does this mean that it is a size 58? Or, is the frame size somewhere else on the bike? What do the numbers and letters represent?

As always, thank you all in advance!

Steve


----------

